# Stage Banners/Flags/Backdrops...where to go?



## Leuchty (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi all,

Im searching for a place that does stage Banners/Flags/Backdrops.

Not sure on the size yet, maybe 4m x 3m or 2m x 2m.

Im looking for the fabric kind not PVC.

I found Band Banners in the UK but was wondering if anyone kind recommend some others. Perhaps stateside.

Thanks!


----------



## Now get brutal (Aug 14, 2011)

I would check vistaprint.com They have good prices and do good work. If you catch them on a sale day, you can sore big time! That's what my band uses. Good luck man!


----------



## Ricky_Gallows (Aug 14, 2011)

I'd recommend just searching around different print shops and getting estimates. But The guys fro Chelsea Grin and i Believe attila said they get theirs from merch now. bigger events go through northcoast (usually). HOWEVER if the dude above says his place has deals DEF go for that!!
*
*


----------



## Leuchty (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks guys. I just searched everywhere on those 2 sites couldn't find anything. 

If you can link me to it that would be great. Vista Print have banners but not the right size.


----------



## msalazar (Aug 24, 2011)

jakprints.com


----------

